# My 8 Window Seaview WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I started building the movie Seaview from Moebius. As with every other Moebius kit, the detail and look is awesome. Here is the interior pics. Decals are Henry's from TSDS. I havent totally glued one wall, because im waitng on the light kit from Gil at Just an Illusion. Dont know whats entailed for the interior lighting. In some of the pics , you can make out the backlit panels in the upper and lower hallway. These were supplied with the TSDS decals. More pics as I get more done.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do the figures come with the kit?
Looks great!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> Do the figures come with the kit?
> Looks great!


Yes they do


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Almost completed Seaview*

Here are some more pics from my build. Added lighting to the fins , sail, and missile launch. Just need to finish installing the interior, which also is lighted and fill the seams , and paint the bottom white.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few lighted pics*

Here are a couple of light shots. some pics are fuzzy. im not quite sure how to capture the lighting without flashing it out


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

FYI: Submarine Missiles when launched are NOT powered by rocket motors at the time of launch! Missiles are BLOWN OUT of the tubes by high pressure air while still submerged. The two stage solid rocket motors ignite when the missile clears the surface of the water. The Polaris A-1 missiles range was just under 1000 nautical miles. Just a technical tidbit for those who need to know such things.:wave:

Allthough the effect looks cool !


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

You need to put Capt. crane hanging on the outside when the missile launches.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

That flaming missile is a neat touch! Fox


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Yes, but inaccurate, as Duct noted.

But no matter, the rest is freakin' gorgeous!

Excellent job all round!!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Great build, thanks for sharing the pictures of your build:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Qick question fo anyone that can help , or has any tips. I am finished building the Seaview. I have it lit , but I dont know how to incorporate the pedestals into a base so that i can put the switch and hide the 9 v battery. What can I mount the pedestals into to give me enough depth to hide the battery and mount the switch. Id like to mount it on wood, but I dont have any woodworking tools to work with wood. What can be any easy fix for this, or an easy base to make. Ill post pics when everything is mounted up. Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

A quick thought (assuming you have a friend with some woodworking tools since you said you don't have any):

Cut the piece of wood to size (I'd suggest oak, maple, or poplar) and route the edges to give it a bit of visual appeal
Route a channel down the bottom-center, lengthwise
Drill holes centered on the pedestal locations AND at the center.
Mount a battery holding box over the center hole ... "hiding" it with some sort of name placard (you can also add the switch(es) on the box
Run the wires down through the pedestal(s), though the channel, then up into the battery box

To be able to remove the model from the stand, you could add phono jacks on the top of the pedestal(s) and sockets inside the model. 

If you don't have a friend with woodworking tools, you could use a pre-cut wooden shelf available at any home improvement store. To route the channel, put a bit into your Dremel and cut a small channel for the wires.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Is there a decal for the tracking markings on the Polaris missile included in the kit? If not has any of the aftermarket folks thought of this missing detail?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Is there a decal for the tracking markings on the Polaris missile included in the kit? If not has any of the aftermarket folks thought of this missing detail?


The black tracking decals come with the aftermarket kit fromTSDS' The kit supplies the red stripe decal and a map


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a video and some pics of my completed 8 window movie USOS Seaview. I think it came out pretty good. I didnt paint the ballasts black. I still might , but I think it looks pretty good as it is. I got the $10 recording speaker from Radio shack. The decals are from TSDS, and the lighting kit was from Just an Illusion. The base is wood from AC Moore as well as the letters. All comments are welcome.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Simply awesome, very very nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

moebiusman said:


> Simply awesome, very very nice work. :thumbsup:


Thanks so much for the compliment. This was a great kit to build


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: You did a fine job, Jaws62666, and very smooth,too! The only thing I'd really recommend is for you to do the admittedly tedious, repetitive, and utterly soul-sucking task of painting those ballast tank vents either flat black or charcoal grey; you'll find that they really bring this model to life. 
Maybe this winter if your not working on anything else at the time. :hat:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: You did a fine job, Jaws62666, and very smooth,too! The only thing I'd really recommend is for you to do the admittedly tedious, repetitive, and utterly soul-sucking task of painting those ballast tank vents either flat black or charcoal grey; you'll find that they really bring this model to life.
> Maybe this winter if your not working on anything else at the time. :hat:


Ya I was going to do it. i got caught up with trying to get a nice base done , and forgot about it. i might do it later.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*jaws62666 *thanks so much for this thread! Any last touches like Seaview suggested? Any final pictures you've not posted? Any final thoughts on this kit now that you can look back on it? I love this build, and I'll be doing one myself after Jan. 1 when I get the kit. I don't know how mine will turn out, but this thread will be referenced often I guarantee. 
-Chris


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> :thumbsup: You did a fine job, Jaws62666, and very smooth,too! The only thing I'd really recommend is for you to do the admittedly tedious, repetitive, and utterly soul-sucking task of painting those ballast tank vents either flat black or charcoal grey; you'll find that they really bring this model to life.


Those openings aren't ballast vents. They're called limber holes and they open directly into the free-flooding space between the deck superstructure and the pressure hull.

Hey, if we didn't nitpick, we wouldn't be geeks, right?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> Those openings aren't ballast vents. They're called limber holes and they open directly into the free-flooding space between the deck superstructure and the pressure hull.
> 
> Hey, if we didn't nitpick, we wouldn't be geeks, right?


From Wiki: _A limber hole is a drain hole through a frame or other structural member of a boat designed to prevent water from accumulating against one side of the frame, and allowing it to drain toward the bilge. Limber holes are common in the bilges of wooden boats. The term may be extended to cover drain holes in floors. Limber holes are created in between bulkheads so that one compartment does not fill with water. The limber holes allow water to drain into the lowest part of the bilge so that it can be pumped out by a single bilge pump (or more usually, one electric and one manual pump)_.:grin2:
Geek here.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ I'll see your geek and raise you a nerd.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> ^^ I'll see your geek and raise you a nerd.


I fold.
That was fascinating...:smile2:


----------

